# Mechanical Seal



## aymannazih (3 يونيو 2006)

I want information about mechanical seal in pumps


----------



## solom012 (20 يوليو 2006)

i hope that


----------



## eyadamk (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ...
العرض المرفق من دورة لأحد الاخوان في المنتدى .... الصحيح مش متذكره و دورت عليه من باب اسداء الفضل و ما لقيته. الملف جيد و فيه شرح جيد ايضا.


----------



## corona80 (5 أغسطس 2006)

Please try this one, it could help

http://www.mcnallyinstitute.com


----------



## albrto1981 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يسلم ايديك


----------



## طارق مصر (20 فبراير 2008)

*Fluid Sealing Association: Mechanical Seal Handbook*

*I need a pdf copy of this book it is very important*

*Mechanical Seal Handbook*

*ISBN 10:* 189296502X
*ISBN 13:* 9781892965028
*Publisher:* Fuid Sealing Association
*Publication Date:* 1999
*Binding:* soft cover


----------



## الجناحي (20 فبراير 2008)

thnak you very much for the usefull presentation


----------



## طارق مصر (20 فبراير 2008)

*Mechanical Seals for Pumps*

*أرجوكم الحقونا بنسخه PDF من هذا الكتاب الهام*

*Mechanical Seals for Pumps: Application Guidelines*

*ISBN: *1-880952-73-4
*Order Code: *A132
*Publication Date: *2007
*Table of *******s: *View in PDF format​


----------



## bin_mosa3ed (28 يونيو 2009)

Thanks alot 
its really very helpful


----------



## عثمان عزيز (28 يونيو 2009)

Attached section of PUMP Handbook about centrifugal pumps mechanical seal


----------



## abotaha90 (29 يونيو 2009)

تسلم يا اخي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## Hydra (29 يونيو 2009)

eyadamk قال:


> السلام عليكم ...
> العرض المرفق من دورة لأحد الاخوان في المنتدى .... الصحيح مش متذكره و دورت عليه من باب اسداء الفضل و ما لقيته. الملف جيد و فيه شرح جيد ايضا.


 
الله لا يحرمك الاجر اخي الكريم


----------



## موائع (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## CruelDevil (8 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks ya gma3a


----------



## ghazaly (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك........................................................................................


----------



## nartop (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على هذه الروابط والمرفقات


----------



## عمراياد (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرفقات المفيدة

وبارك الله بكم


----------



## a.m.r (8 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## sami abusenenh (23 يونيو 2013)

the mechanical seal pump is the part of a pump that separates the liquid from the atmosphere


----------



## sami abusenenh (23 يونيو 2013)

before choosing a shaft seal 
1-determine the type of liquid 
2-determine the pressure that the shaft seal is exposed 
3-determine the speed ---------------------------------------
4-the built in dim.
types of mechanical seal:
O-ring
bellowa seals
rubber bellows
metal bellows
cartridge seals


----------



## اسحاق عمان (22 يوليو 2013)

Thanks alot


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (23 سبتمبر 2013)

http://www.mcnallyinstitute.com/19-html/19-03.html


----------

